# 85 degrees today



## Neal (Mar 5, 2011)

This time of year until about April is the perfect time to be in Arizona. It's pretty good if you're a human too.

Now this is a babcocki! Domed shell and good color, she's my pride and joy.







Walking around by the pool.






Coming to greet me.






Male






Can't forget the stars.






Smooth shelled sri lankas!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 5, 2011)

are the last 2 your hatchlings? or did you buy them?


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. You are making everyone who doesn't live in AZ hate you right now though. Haha.

We're only up to around 80 here today, but the torts are all loving it.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 5, 2011)

85*, seriously?

We're fighting.


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 5, 2011)

It just hit 40 here today and I am happy LOL!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't like you either. I'm at 27*


----------



## onarock (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice tortoises Neal. Its 78 and rainy


----------



## gummybearpoop (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it 85 over here? Seems like 80. Great looking animals Neal. Don'tcha love arizona?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 5, 2011)

you gotta realize for this type of weather, we have to put up with a lot of california craziness.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 5, 2011)

That first babcocki is stunning Neal. Did you produce her?

Love the Sris too, but mine is smoother


----------



## coreyc (Mar 5, 2011)

kyryah said:


> I don't like you either. I'm at 27*



27 I guess 55 not that bad after all


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, April is gorgeous!! Is she full grown? How big is she and what does she weigh?


----------



## franeich (Mar 5, 2011)

Arizona people come back and talk when its 120 and bone dry.


----------



## Neal (Mar 5, 2011)

gummybearpoop said:


> Is it 85 over here? Seems like 80. Great looking animals Neal. Don'tcha love arizona?



My thermometer said 85 here in Chandler. And very much so!



kyryah said:


> That first babcocki is stunning Neal. Did you produce her?



This one is from Richard Fife.



dmmj said:


> are the last 2 your hatchlings? or did you buy them?



I bought them, my adult stars are mainland Indian stars.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, April is gorgeous!! Is she full grown? How big is she and what does she weigh?



Do you mean the first tortoise? Don't have a name for her yet, havn't weighed her in a few months, but she's close to two pounds probably, about 6 - 7 inches. She was hatched in 08 I believe so she still has some growing to do.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh oops I misread when you said "in April". And I could not tell her size. But, yes I meant the first one and she really is beautiful.


----------



## mstodd (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, beautiful torts . Babies are densely packed cuteness.

Hard to believe it can be 85 anywhere when it's 16 and snowing here.


----------



## John (Mar 5, 2011)

man you do have some sweet torts,wish it was 85 here


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 5, 2011)

It was 85 at one point here today in Nebraska! 



....course that was inside with the tortoises 

Very nice.


----------



## Neal (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to mislead everyone, got in my car and it said it was only 79, when I got home I temp gunned my thermometer and it was 3 degrees off. So not as awesome I guess, but still warm.


----------



## John (Mar 5, 2011)

i'll take that neal box it up and ship it my way


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 7, 2011)

Such beautiful torts!!



Jacqui said:


> It was 85 at one point here today in Nebraska!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe  I'm so jealous of our torts, even when it's snowing outside Nelson is always warm under his heat lamp. Someone stick me under a heat lamp  
Jealous of the warm weather! It was 30 here today, WOO!
It was ~40 last week and I drove with my sunroof open...


----------



## oscar (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Leaving next monday to visit my daughter who moved to Mesa. Guess I better get my shorts packed. In the 30s in IL today


----------

